# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Stonehenge to repair damaged stones in biggest work at ancient monument for 60yrs

## Neo

Stonehenge to repair damaged lintel stones in biggest work at ancient monument for 60 years


Work to repair cracks and holes in Stonehenge is getting under way in the first major maintenance project in more than 60 years.
Experts will work on the lintels - the horizontal stones - after laser scans showed the concrete mortar used for repairs in the 1950s had eroded.
Scaffolding will help them access the top of the stones to replace the concrete with lime mortar, as well as fix holes and cracks
https://news.sky.com/story/stoneheng...years-12407625

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-14-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

Might as well repair it, and get some media exposure on it.

Didn't it used to be some sort of travel to hot spot location a few years ago?

----------

Neo (09-14-2021)

----------


## donttread

> Stonehenge to repair damaged lintel stones in biggest work at ancient monument for 60 years
> 
> 
> Work to repair cracks and holes in Stonehenge is getting under way in the first major maintenance project in more than 60 years.
> Experts will work on the lintels - the horizontal stones - after laser scans showed the concrete mortar used for repairs in the 1950s had eroded.
> Scaffolding will help them access the top of the stones to replace the concrete with lime mortar, as well as fix holes and cracks
> https://news.sky.com/story/stoneheng...years-12407625



They'd better be careful , one wrong move and they could summon the anciet aliens or Gods and they'll be pissed to find out it's not spring. Unless they are trying to summon them on Sept 21st and change the whole vibe?

----------


## Oberon

lol at modern construction material that doesn't last 50 years being used to repair a several thousand year old site built by people with sharp rocks for tools. Just strikes me as hilarious, is all.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Stonehenge to repair damaged lintel stones in biggest work at ancient monument for 60 years
> 
> 
> Work to repair cracks and holes in Stonehenge is getting under way in the first major maintenance project in more than 60 years.
> Experts will work on the lintels - the horizontal stones - after laser scans showed the concrete mortar used for repairs in the 1950s had eroded.
> Scaffolding will help them access the top of the stones to replace the concrete with lime mortar, as well as fix holes and cracks
> https://news.sky.com/story/stoneheng...years-12407625


Had a couple business trips to England.  Stonehenge was the only place I really wanted to see.  So we made time to drive there before going to the airport.  Old, strange, special...like old bones.

----------

Foghorn (09-14-2021),Neo (09-14-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

Found this from 2011. Quite a bit of dough generated for this travel location, even a decade ago. Wonder what the current numbers would be, say, from 2018 or 2019...up to today.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-wiltshire-13201949

----------

Foghorn (09-14-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

Go to Rome, learn how to make concrete that lasts a few thousand years, then do the repairs.

----------


## Trinnity

I read it's too far out in the  country to be worth the time, but heck; who wouldn't love to see it in person???!? I sure would.

----------

Neo (09-14-2021)

----------


## Neo

I went to see it when I was a schoolboy on our way to our school holiday at Weymouth. There was an American couple taking a photo of the stones with a camera, the yank bloke pulled the picture out and showed it his wife. My school mates and I were speechless, this was something we’d all never seen before. 
We ogled around him, he moved us into a group in front of a stone and took our picture, we waited till the picture came out and we waited for it to develop…… he gave it to a lad and we were quiet for some time. 
1966 ish

----------

Trinnity (09-14-2021)

----------


## Sunsettommy

> Had a couple business trips to England.  Stonehenge was the only place I really wanted to see.  So we made time to drive there before going to the airport.  Old, strange, special...like old bones.


There is a good Stonehenge replica right by Maryhill Museum in Eastern Washington.

LINK


The views of the Columbia Gorge is awesome!

----------


## Big Dummy

Since they fenced off the whole site from tourists. It doesn’t appeal to me anymore. If I can’t sit in the circle and meditate during the equinoxes, they can stuff it.

----------

Neo (09-14-2021)

----------


## Neo

> There is a good Stonehenge replica right by Maryhill Museum in Eastern Washington.
> 
> LINK
> 
> 
> The views of the Columbia Gorge is awesome!


Unless you have been to Stonehenge to se for yourself you would chuckle at that replica, I assure you.

----------


## Neo

> Since they fenced off the whole site from tourists. It doesn’t appeal to me anymore. If I can’t sit in the circle and meditate during the equinoxes, they can stuff it.


Too many twats converged on the site, fencing it off saves it for the future generations to enjoy.

----------


## Trinnity

It's have to be roped off. People are vandals for fun these days. Sad but true.

----------

Neo (09-15-2021)

----------


## Neo

> It's have to be roped off. People are vandals for fun these days. Sad but true.

----------


## Neo

I took my whole family to Carnac in Brittany France, it’s a huge site. It’s staggering actually, the manpower to get these stone there is superhuman in context just like the stone of Stonehenge. The only difference between the2 sites is that the Stonehenge stones were worked and cut to size and length for building purposes, by this act it is more remarkable.

----------


## UKSmartypants

Fixing a 5000 year old stone structure with bloody concrete verges on blind stupidity.........

For years ive said the main purpose of Stonehenge, IMHO, is nothing to do with Midsummers, this is a Victorian Fantasy.  The point about stone henge is if you stand in the middle 6 months later and look the other way, you see the sun set on the shortest day.  This was a far more important day than Midsummers because its the point the days started to get longer, the start of a new yearly cycle, The return of the sun.  Also, turn left, the southernmost pair of trillithons lines up with the altar stone and exactly with the first light of the rising sun next day.

----------


## Trinnity

> Fixing a 5000 year old stone structure with bloody concrete verges on blind stupidity.........


It sure is. Cat snot would have been better than ugly old concrete. I guess it was all they had at the time.




> For years ive said the main purpose of Stonehenge, IMHO, is nothing to do with Midsummers


Do you think it's a simple calendar to mark the winter solstice so they knew when to plant in the Spring?

----------


## Trinnity

@Neo, was it ever covered? Was it always visible?

----------


## Neo

> @Neo, was it ever covered? Was it always visible?


Yes it was always uncovered, open to the elements.

----------


## Big Wheeler

Was it not where druids used to take virgins on a first date ?

----------

Rutabaga (09-15-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Was it not where druids used to take virgins on a first date ?


No, I think it was originally a Overnight Chariot Park

----------


## Canadianeye

Never going to know what it was really all about. Apparently a burial site...but was it for honoured people of importance, or those sacrificed for a great harvest etc.

----------


## Sunsettommy

> Unless you have been to Stonehenge to se for yourself you would chuckle at that replica, I assure you.


Of course the real thing is better, but the simple replica saves me $3,000 round trip and visit a great Museum right next door with stunning views of the Columbia Gorge.

----------


## Rutabaga

stonehedge is racist and should be torn down.


prove me wrong.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Of course the real thing is better, but the simple replica saves me $3,000 round trip and visit a great Museum right next door with stunning views of the Columbia Gorge.



I bet it not aligned properly. Does it have a Heel Stone?

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Never going to know what it was really all about. Apparently a burial site...but was it for honoured people of importance, or those sacrificed for a great harvest etc.



The Burials are in the Aubrey holes, not the central structure/ Look at the alignments in the image  I posted. Its all about sunrises and sunsets in summer and winter.

The Z holes seem to be cut to fit Bluestones. The Y holes have carbon dated material that dates to 1600 BC, so they were cut at least 800 years later.

----------

